# Cpt 36569



## jlb1121 (Jul 28, 2009)

Surgeon billed for CPT 36569 I am now posting  for Anesthesia Service and there is no crosswalk for this specific CPT.  Was wondering what Anesthesia CPT code to would use.


----------



## jdrueppel (Jul 29, 2009)

I show that CPT code 36569 (PICC line insertion w/o port patient age 5 years of older) crosses to 00532 per the 2009 ASA Crosswalk.

Julie, CPC


----------

